# Commercial Boer Doe



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

This is one of my commercial boer does, Addie. She is 3 years old. What are your thoughts on her? Last pic is her dam


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I don't have boers, but as far as I can tell she's a beauty! 

So, in that third picture...... How in the world did you EVER get three does lined up, set up, AND looking in the same direction?!!! I stand in awe and wonder.:hammer:


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you!

That picture was pure luck! LOL


----------



## BoulderOaks (Sep 24, 2014)

In the rear and front views, that's her mother standing next to her, isn't it?


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Yes


----------

